# Star Wars: AOTC



## John Corn

With Episode 2 only 21 days away, what are some of the things you look forward to seeing the most in the new SW film? 

#1 Jango and Obi-Wan's battle on Kamino. 

#2 Yoda kicking arse in a force-power show down! 

#3 The Jedi force sent to Geonosis


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I saw George Lucas on TV and he gave then ending away, he said that this movie will not be a happy ending. But the 3rd one will be.


----------



## Richard

which was the same with Episode 5 & 6. Episode 5 didn't have a happy ending, but Episode 6 did.


----------



## MarkA

I can't wait for the movie, but I do wish it had a happy ending( ( I hate sad or scary movies. But heck, this is Star Wars - it can't be missed


----------



## TNGTony

I hope to see the slow painful death of Jar-Jar Binks and whoever created him in the film! And if there is a line like "Yipee, I'm going to be a Jedi" in this movie, I'm walking out! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## MarkA

Odd, I assume you didn't like Episode 1 Tony. Episode 1 was my favorite Star Wars


----------



## JBKing

Don't tell me JarJar is in AOTC? 

A friend of mine, who is a big SW freak, was telling me "the clones" were JarJar clones! He had me going there for a few seconds! :lol:


----------



## John Corn

They have to kill Jar Jar on screen. They have to. The scene would get cheers to shake theatres across the world, every single time it's shown. How can they pass that up? 

I'll wait for some others to see it and give me their opinions. If it sounds like it's worth the $5.50, I'll see the thing on a Sunday afternoon. I doubt I'll spend the 8 bucks for a night showing. 

Personally Spiderman looks better. Of course, neither will probably be on the same planet as Empire Strikes Back. 

I really wish Lucas had never gone back to this series. In 20 years, people won't recognize the greatness of the previous masterly trilogy.


----------



## rbird

Hey, the action figure line for the new film was released yesterday! I collect them, so it was a big deal for me, at least. :blush: 

I'm looking forward to the movie. I've been spoiled already on a lot of the plot, but I'm sure there are plenty of surprises left. Tony, Jar Jar is supposed to have a much smaller role in this film, and while I don't think he is killed, you might enjoy at least one scene (which I was going to include in this post, but it doesn't look like this forum supports the spoiler vb tag).

Bob


----------



## Rick_EE

I read that Jar-Jar has a greatly reduced role in episode 2, but he is not killed.


----------



## Ray_Clum

I read in Newsweek an analysis of the fiasco that was Ep1 merchandising saying that Jar Jar makes about a 2 minute appearance in the movie because NO ONE LIKE HIM, except young kids. The article said that Lucas thought it was his worst mistake and that Ep1 also suffered due to the long time between his direction of movies - took a bit of the edge off. He also brought in a co-writer so the lines aren't so "forced"


----------



## Richard

So do y'all like it that they have changed the logos for the original Trilogy? I personally don't think they should. Got this in a Star Wars Newsletter:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I will look into adding the Spoiler Tag to DBStalk.COM

For those of you who dont know a spoiler tag puts a part of your posts and changes the color of the letters to match the backround color this way they are hidden, that is untill you point and click over them with your mouse then the letters appear.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Ok folks I am happy to report the spoiler tag now works!

To use it type [ spoiler ] (without the spaces between the [ ]'s and remember to close your spolier with [ /spoiler ] (Again no spaces between then [ ]'s

When you use it, it will look like this.



Spoiler



Thanks everyone for making us one of the best DBS Boards on the Internet!



To view the spoiler just highlight where the black box is.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## TNGTony

Very cool feature Scott.



> Odd, I assume you didn't like Episode 1 Tony. Episode 1 was my favorite Star Wars


Actually it was okay, but it was by far my least favorite SW movie. The biggest problem I had with the movie was my perceived change in focus. All other SW flicks were great fantacies aimed at adults. The movies also worked great for kids. But it was intended for the adult (or at least older kid) audience.

SW1 seemed to me to be a kiddie movie. You had the LOUSY actor playing Anakin in the POD race that was straight out of a video game commercial. Yes the effects were cool, but how did it really advance the story? You had a 9 year-old kid in a star fighter blow up the station and be the hero. It was just too much.

The line I mentioned: "Yippee! I'm going to be a Jedi!" was the point at which the people I went with to see the movie (a bunch of 40 year-olds) looked at each other and began to laugh uncontrolably! At that point, I lost all suspension of disbelief.

I know that the movie was to deal with the discovery of Anakin's powers of the force and the destruction of the republic and the eventual rise to power of the evil senator. But in Star Wars, Luke was a teen hot-shot that was guided by the gruff Han Solo and his Wookie as well as Obi Wan. In the second movie he was still a kid being taught by Yoda in the ways of the force. In SW1 Anakin was a 20 year-old midgit intead of a 9 year-old kid! There was no guidance. Just shove him in a pod and have him race. It just didn't work for me.

I still enjoyed the movie for its effects and what little story there was. But it was a kiddie movie. Jar-Jar would have been more tolerable had the rest of the movie not been so childish.

I have high hopes that AotK will redeem the franchise.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Rick_EE

My impression of episode 1 was that it was designed to be easy to translate into video games and such.


----------



## ken4kne

I heard that the Lucas Films people told the toy industry (Hasbro specifically I believe) that the secondary market (toy sales) didn't live up to expectations and to not count on this being a kids movie with cartoonish characters.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

My local Toys R Us opened at Midnight and Sold Star Wars toys for two hours.

I talked to the manager yesterday and he said they only sold about $50 in Star Wars things that night.


----------



## Chris Blount

I just purchased the soundtrack to AOTC. Sounds like it's going to be a very dark movie. Another great soundtrack though by John Williams.


----------



## John Corn

Thats sweet Scott, I like the spoiler.

Now I can flame someone in a more private manner......:lol:.....j/k......


----------



## ken4kne

Off subject but where do y'all get all the smileys that aren't in the list liek the one that falling downlaughing and the one rolling on the floor?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

You mean like this one:









Or this one:









Or this one:









www.mysmilies.com is where I get them from. Link to them with the [ IMG ][ /IMG ] vb codes.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I like the first two. I will add them to our server ASAP.


----------



## jrjcd

SPOILERS AHEAD!~!!!!


ANAKIN SKYWALKER BECOMES......














DARTH VADER!!!!!!



ALSO-THE TITANIC SINKS AT THE END OF THE FILM AND APOLLO 13 MAKES IT BACK TO EARTH!!!!!


SORRY!!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Hey you didn't use the Spoiler Tag 

Oh well you didnt give that much away.


----------



## jrjcd

Spoiler



the son of anakin becomes pals with a fellow named han solo


----------



## Chris Blount

But seriously though, I just took a close listen to the finale music track of the CD and I think I have a pretty good idea what happens at the end of the film.



Spoiler



First there is some action music and then the Darth Vader Theme plays (same one from The Empire Strikes Back). After the Darth theme, the love theme between Anakin and Queen Amidala plays. This all leads me to believe that Anakin will begin his switch the dark site leaving Amidala behind probably pregnant.



The spoiler is a half guess on my part so I guess we will see if I am correct soon.


----------



## lee635

The spoiler text looks like when they show you some freedom of information act document from some recalcitrant government agency on an evening investigative report tv show.


----------



## jrjcd

MORE STAR WARS SPOILERS!!!!!



Spoiler



darth vader is the father of luke skywalker and princess leia





Spoiler



darth vader dies and comes back as mr. belvedere


----------



## Mike Gavasheli

There is a copy of the script circulating in newsgroups. I read it and it jives with what I saw in previews.


----------



## jrjcd

Jar Jar is in the movie for only a few, VERY IMPORTANT minutes...Jar Jar will be manipulated in a way that is logical to the story...

whilst i am not a big fan of Ep. 1(not so much for the kid as for the ridiculous exaggerated racial stereotypes-I kept waiting for one of the trade barons to say "confuscious say..."), you had to start this story SOMEWHERE and this was the logical point-regardless what Lucas says, if you have seen NEW HOPE, EMPIRE AND RETURN OF THE JEDI, then you KNOW before they even write the durn thing that Episode Three is going to end dark!!!I mean-Anakin becomes Darth Vader and the Empire takes over the universe until Episode 4....that's pretty dark and doesn't lend itself to any kind of happy ending...

And as of this week, both the comic AND the novelization is out everywhere, if you really want to find out the story(btw-the novelization is more clear on the stunning conclusion than the comic is...)


----------



## markh

Big story in Time this week. Lucas said that he had to get the story set up and that made episode 1 not as good as it could have been. But hey, the interesting part will be seeing how Anakin turns into Vader, right?


----------



## markh

Another interesting tidbit from Mr. Lucas in Time. He blamed the hate for Jar Jar on a bunch of 37 year old guys on the internet. Who's he talking about, anyway? 

I think the one thing that bothered me the most about Phantom Menace was when they asked about Anakin's father and his mother stammered and said "there is no father". HUH? I don't know if they were trying to imply some kind of immaculate conception or not but I thought that was just dumb.


----------



## jrjcd

Spoiler



senator palpetine/darth sidious is going to turn out to be anakin's father-revealed in part three-probably thru some kind of dark side force related mumbo jumbo


----------



## rbird

Here's the original spoiler I promised for Tony (about Jar Jar). Keep in mind that I haven't seen the movie or even read the script, so take it with a grain of salt.



Spoiler



Jar Jar gets told to shut up by Amidala.



Not a major plot point by any means, but a treat for Jar Jar's anti-fans, at least.

Bob


----------



## TNGTony

Thanks rbird. I expect that will get a cheer from all of us Jar-Jar-a-phobes.

See ya
Tony


----------

